# Surly Krampus rigid fork for Salsa Timberjack?



## AdamBike (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not great with understanding the specs to make a swap from a suspension fork to a rigid fork (would like to easily swap back and forth). And I'm hoping to do it more on my own initially. So was wondering, would the Surly Krampus rigid fork (boost, thru-axle) work for a 2019 Salsa Timberjack NX Eagle 29er?

Main things I'm hoping to clarify are if it fits with the headtube type/diameter, and if the steerer tube will be on the lengthy side, more than the stock fork (part of the hope is to have more height). Also, what kind of crown race I would need.

Anyone done a similar conversion and any feedback? Here's a pic of the Krampus fork specs (links listed above).


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Fork has a straight steerer, your headset is for a tapered, and the fork's axle-to-crown is short. Check out Bird's rigid fork: Bird Blank Rigid Forks - 505mm A2C (1320g) | Bird MTB // Born in Swinley, Built in the UK. It will plug and play better, imo. Only trade off is no mounting points. But that's the rigid fork I will be buying to play with on my DragonSlayer.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the 130mm fork on the Timberjack might be closer to a 495-505mm rigid fork. that Surly fork is going to do several things to the geometry because it's so much shorter, and all of them will probably be unpleasant for you. It would be like putting a 100mm travel fork on your bike instead of 130. The Bird fork is a good suggestion. Look into the Tandell carbon fork as well—a few locals I know ride and beat the crap out of a Tandell and it holds up well for such a "cheap" fork.


----------



## AdamBike (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the insights/suggestions so far. Don’t want the font end to go any lower, so the Krampus fork may not be the best.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the Whiskey No.9 Boost fork on a Timberjack with excellent results.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Got one of these tapered, 502AC comfy ride

Bi-Plane Fork — MONē


----------

